# Solar Atomic G Shock



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

what models have you worn that you really liked?


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

gwm-5600. love it to bits


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a Mudman Solar Atomic that has been modded to a hydro (silicon oil has been expertly filled in it). It's passed with no problems a WR testing of 1240m and could go a lot deeper. I seem to wear it most of the time, it's always accurate and I don't have to worry about damage. The only problem is that my other watches rarely get worn. I think I will sell it :cry2:


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

Ventura said:


> I have a Mudman Solar Atomic that has been modded to a hydro (silicon oil has been expertly filled in it). It's passed with no problems a WR testing of 1240m and could go a lot deeper. I seem to wear it most of the time, it's always accurate and I don't have to worry about damage. The only problem is that my other watches rarely get worn. I think I will sell it :cry2:


bagsy first dibs :lol:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

wow thats cool


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Woul love to stealth and silicon fill one of these


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

It comes aswell with the test pass the warranty from Master of G-shock ADAN who is well known on G-Shock forums, he also sells them. It has a 2 year warranty with 1 year and 1 month left of it. The only negative is that as it's been filled with silicon oil the tilt light feature won't activate as the oil will not give the sensor the tilt. ADAN has said if I wanted this to work he could empty the oil out for me, but i said no.The light works perfectly though when activated. It's extra easy to read the time also as the oil makes it clearer. So much cheaper and usefull as it's Atomic and solar then the Sinn UX,EZM2 and Bell and Ross Hydro etc. I think.


----------

